# Chicken fat and skin good for puppy?



## AnniNecaise (May 9, 2007)

Okay, I tried to search this but I got so many results because of the search term...CHICKEN FAT.  
Due to financial restraints and several other reasons, I can't feed raw. I would love to, but I simply can't. However, I'm aware of how good chicken fat is for dogs, being one of the main ingredients listed on my dog food.(Innova)
So, my question is, when I trim a bag of chicken (cutting off fat and skin) can I give this to my puppy or is that just a good way to unbalance her diet, since I feed kibble almost exclusively? If it's good for her, it seems like a waste to throw it out. And what are some good, low cost ways to mix raw in with kibble?
TIA.
Anni


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

As a treat I dont see a probem upsetting the balance of her dog food. I often give "scraps" (left over meat, veggies, fruit) to my dogs and they love it. Not in large quanities of course. 

You can also boil the fat in water and make a yummy soup for the dogs when its cool outside. Mine love that special treat


----------



## AnniNecaise (May 9, 2007)

Thanks. It will be a treat, since I only buy bagged chicken once a week, at most. I just don't want to do anything that could upset her balance, since she's growing so fast and she is already somewhat on the lean side.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Too much fat can cause problems by overworking or stressing the pancreas. It can also lead to loose stool and weight gain. I would limit any added fat to her diet to very little. Her dog food is already going to have fat in it. Any other lean meat trimmings would be nice treats for her though.


----------



## luv4gsds (Jul 27, 2006)

> So, my question is, when I trim a bag of chicken (cutting off fat and skin) can I give this to my puppy or is that just a good way to unbalance her diet, since I feed kibble almost exclusively?


What is that saying 'To much of a good thing is a bad thing.'Over a period of time it would put weight on her, if she is not a very active dog and it may unbalance her diet if you feed it to her along with her kibble. She would have a shiny coat from the fat. In some dogs it can cause loose stools from the oil from the skin. As long she is healthy I do not see a reason of not giving as a treat from time to time but not all the time.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

If this is the same dog that eats coins and broken glass, I would think twice about feeding her anything other than kibble. She needs to learn that it's ok to eat kibble, but nothing else. I think a bit of the chicken fat in her bowl is ok. But I think you may get a case of loose stools if you give her more than just a little bit.


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

Too much raw fat can indeed cause cannon butt syndrome.
Once and a while I really see no issue with it, as long as its not a daily additive.


----------



## AnniNecaise (May 9, 2007)

briteday said:


> If this is the same dog that eats coins and broken glass, I would think twice about feeding her anything other than kibble. She needs to learn that it's ok to eat kibble, but nothing else. I think a bit of the chicken fat in her bowl is ok. But I think you may get a case of loose stools if you give her more than just a little bit.


Excellent point. I think I'll stick with the kibble until she's a little older. Maybe when she is out of her "eat anything" phase I'll give her the occasional treat. Thanks for that view, I didn't think of it that way.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

AnniNecaise said:


> Okay, I tried to search this but I got so many results because of the search term...CHICKEN FAT.
> Due to financial restraints and several other reasons, I can't feed raw. I would love to, but I simply can't. However, I'm aware of how good chicken fat is for dogs, being one of the main ingredients listed on my dog food.(Innova)
> So, my question is, when I trim a bag of chicken (cutting off fat and skin) can I give this to my puppy or is that just a good way to unbalance her diet, since I feed kibble almost exclusively? If it's good for her, it seems like a waste to throw it out. And what are some good, low cost ways to mix raw in with kibble?
> TIA.
> Anni


 Raw chicken skin will not hurt her at all. However- I would not give too much because it is pretty rich in fat. Also- chicken cartiledge ( no bones) raw is good for her too.. ( the cartiledge is the white off the bone like the knuckle of a drumstick. Also fish skin but again not much and again- still raw..


----------

